# Alternatives to UPC or stay put?



## horusd (5 Dec 2014)

With UPC for a few yrs and , as others have noted, service is generally good and BB speeds are great.  I have 50 MB BB and 300 Anytime call  minutes for €49.00  My contract is out in Jan and I'm looking around, mostly for BB as I hardly use the phone. Vodafone are coming in at €35 for a 24 month contract, it offers  120 MB speed by phone, ( UPC is by cable).  Any thoughts on Vodafone as a provider? Should I just stay put?


----------



## Boyd (5 Dec 2014)

If you are happy with BB I'd stick with UPC. They have good speeds, good customer service and are good at standing up to IRMA et al re: torrents. Personally I would not switch to VF.


----------



## flowerman (6 Dec 2014)

horusd said:


> *With UPC for a few yrs* and , as others have noted, service is generally good and BB speeds are great. I have 50 MB BB and 300 Anytime call minutes for €49.00 *My contract is out in Jan and I'm looking around, mostly for BB as I hardly use the phone*. Vodafone are coming in at €35 for a 24 month contract, it offers 120 MB speed by phone, ( UPC is by cable). Any thoughts on Vodafone as a provider? *Should I just stay put?*


 

Id call UPC (Customer Loyalty Section) and say to them that you are a long time customer and you are thinking of leaving them in January unless they can offer you a better deal.

They will jump on you to keep you as a customer and will give you a better deal for a better price.

They you can compare the new UPC offer with the Vodafone offer.


----------



## jdwex (6 Dec 2014)

horusd said:


> Vodafone are coming in at €35 for a 24 month contract, it offers  120 MB speed by phone, ( UPC is by cable).


The most Vodafone can offer is 100mb, and that is if you are no more than 300 meters from the VDSL cabinet.
You can find the speed you will get here
[broken link removed]
Click "Check Availability", then Click "Don't have your phone number?" and enter your address

Then Click "Discover the maximum speed you will experience in your home"


----------



## horusd (7 Dec 2014)

Thanks everyone, I think I will first try haggling with UPC over price. I tend to do this every year, and usually get a few quid knocked off. I'm fairly happy with the BB & service, so I see what happens on the price.


----------



## Delboy (7 Dec 2014)

FYI - UPC are raising their prices in Feb (sports for example goes from 37e to 40e). Letters will be going out in January


----------



## horusd (7 Dec 2014)

Thanks Delboy, I think after their massive investments in structure its time to pay the piper, meaning they will be milking the punter.  I don't have TV with UPC just the BB & phone .


----------



## Delboy (8 Dec 2014)

I think the price rises on Sports at least are more to do with the recent Premier Lg rights deals, than any investment in Infrastructure by UPC.
Someone's gotta pay the wages of the hard working prem lg footballers like Emmanuel Adebayor!


----------



## flowerman (8 Dec 2014)

Delboy said:


> I think the price rises on Sports at least are more to do with the recent Premier Lg rights deals, than any investment in Infrastructure by UPC.
> Someone's gotta pay the wages of the hard working prem lg footballers like Emmanuel Adebayor!


 
Im a motorsport fan.
Since Moto GP coverage rights were bought by BT Sports audience viewing figures have dramaticly dropped down,as people just wont pay extra TV fees to see the Moto GP.

I watch it live via Australian and UAE FTA TV on my android box.I have a large 100cm dish out back for all the UK and European FTA TV Channels too.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15805342171/in/photostream/

[broken link removed]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15886202592/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15886202762/in/photostream/


----------



## horusd (9 Dec 2014)

Okay, so I spoke with UPC and went with €37.00 60 MB unlimited BB with free evening calls . I saved myself €12 quid  a month with a phone call. Don't need phone at all really, but its good to have I suppose, and my BB speed is currently around 50 MB (even tho I have 120 package? - go figure).  Anyhow , happy boy!


----------



## flowerman (9 Dec 2014)

horusd said:


> *Okay, so I spoke with UPC* and went with €37.00 60 MB unlimited BB with free evening calls .* I saved myself €12 quid a month *with a phone call. Don't need phone at all really, but its good to have I suppose, and my BB speed is currently around 50 MB (even tho I have 120 package? - go figure). *Anyhow , happy boy*!


 

Well done you sir.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7IvRqHaUAk


----------



## horusd (10 Dec 2014)

@ Flowerman


----------

